# Wife had facebook addiction through marriage.



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

Havent seen this covered under this section but it probably is somewhere but anyway,

Wife and i seperate 4 months ago and once a month seperately we are still seeing marriage counsellor for closure and making sure we are going okay after seperation.

Anyhow the counsellor brought up about when we first came to her when we were having troubles that i brought up that my wife is addicted to facebook. She asked if that ever really changed. Well it did for 2 weeks (November 2011) my ex wife really cut down to about 30mins a day which was huge for her.

But then back on it and putting posts up and hoping people message back and sometimes wanting to have arguments on there. Approx 4 hours a day.

Now after seperation, I see that she is still at it and everynow and then putting negative posts up about daughter etc. She deliberatly purchased a new phone so she coukd check ib facebook in January.

When out at parties or wherever really, she always checks on it, once very 30mins or so. Both counsellor and i tried to help her butit fell on death ears as most of the stuff that went on.

Anyone elses wife/ex wife have an addiction to it, the counselloe says its becoming a common problem in marriages.

I prob spend 45mins a day on it myself but that is talking to family not putting 6 posts a day hoping people comment on you


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

FB was the straw that broke the camels back in my marriage, although STBXH would deny it was EVER an issue? Sad thing is, I was the one who introduced him to it and boy am I kicking myself now. He would spend all day on it, even coming home from work SEVERAL times a day to play one of those fsrming games. That's where he met the woman he ended up having an EA with. I ended up finding messages on his phone (that he purchased just so hed'd have access to his FB account) between the two that were very sexually explicit. Once I found those and confronted him with it is when he exploded and said he wanted a divorce. Towards the end, prior to me finding the messages, he would come home from work, plant himself on the couch in the corner so no one could see what he was doing and carry on with her and others Im sure until all hours of the night. I still get sick to my stomach when I think about what he was doing. The hilarious thing though is that this woman never posted pictures of herself on her FB page. I finally did some digging and found some pictures of her on her brother in laws page. She ended up being extremely large and butt ugly. What a jerk, both of them.

I personally think FB and other social sites are an extreme danger to relationships. People engage in risky behavior online because its "safe" when in reality its very unsafe and, just like drugs, very addicting. I've said it before here on TAM and it bears repeating, FB needs to have a match and a can of gas taken to it.


----------



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

yeh it got to the stage with me where she would be in bed on facebook, or when we were out for tea, sneak a look at facebook or when we were at functions she would always be posting stuff on facebook,

ridiculous and agreed she had an addictiion, for 3 weeks only went on it for about 30mins aday then went bang and back to hours a day


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Mine was hooked to online gaming and the community that came wIth it. Got way too concerned about everyone and what they were doing.. had to argue to get her to bed at midnight etc etc.. what made or worse was the fact that it was escapism from everything else going wrong as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

